# What plumbing connector is this?



## CanucksTraveller (21 Sep 2021)

And how do I remove it? 

(Firstly apologies for the dirt- I'll clean once I'm done). 😄
This is a cold water inlet for a toilet, the hose is over ten years old and has developed a leak. It should as far as I know just be a case of shutting off the water, draining the cistern, and then swapping the hose for a new one. 
The top connection was a standard metal nut, but this one doesn't seem to be. Is it push fit? How does it come off? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Low Gear Guy (21 Sep 2021)

That looks like a push fit joined to a very short piece of 15mm copper pipe which is then connected ro a shut off valve with compression fittings.

You should be able to fit a copper pipe at the bottom. Push fit connectors are not designed for copper pipe but they may work at lower pressures. You can remove the push fit connector by pushing the outer ring upwards.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Sep 2021)

Is that a one way check valve?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Sep 2021)

That's a thrunge grommet, which can be connected via a bi-fold timpweasel to a flanged wibble-orientation device.

Obvs.


----------



## jowwy (21 Sep 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> That looks like a push fit joined to a very short piece of 15mm copper pipe which is then connected ro a shut off valve with compression fittings.
> 
> You should be able to fit a copper pipe at the bottom. Push fit connectors are not designed for copper pipe but they may work at lower pressures. You can remove the push fit connector by pushing the outer ring upwards.


you can get push fit to copper fittings.......


----------



## jowwy (21 Sep 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> And how do I remove it?
> 
> (Firstly apologies for the dirt- I'll clean once I'm done). 😄
> This is a cold water inlet for a toilet, the hose is over ten years old and has developed a leak. It should as far as I know just be a case of shutting off the water, draining the cistern, and then swapping the hose for a new one.
> ...


the top connector is a speedfit connector, you remove it by pulling the dark grey ring, upwards towards the fitting and sliding of the connector. Just make sure you have turned off the water supply first


----------



## Sterlo (21 Sep 2021)

Pushfit connectors, be it Speedfit or any of the others on the market are fine working with copper tube. The main issue people have is not pushing the pipe home properly to create the seal. A someone has said, looks like a small piece of copper to an isolation valve. You can either remove the copper and re-use the pushfit or join via the isolation valve but you'll need a new nut and olive to get a compression joint. Assume it's the water inlet for a toilet cistern?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Sep 2021)

It's a dont remove it until you turn the valve off fitting.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Assume it's the water inlet for a toilet cistern?


It is! 

And yes the water is isolated! Thanks everyone, that has solved it and it's off. What knowledgeable people live here on CC! 
I just need the correct replacement now.


----------



## presta (21 Sep 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Is that a one way check valve?


No, it's a service cock, installed so that you can't access it to turn it off.


----------



## newts (21 Sep 2021)

It would have been sensible for the plumber who installed it originally to have fitted the isolating valve with the screwdriver slot showing so you could turn it it off 🙄😔


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> It would have been sensible for the plumber who installed it originally to have fitted the isolating valve with the screwdriver slot showing so you could turn it it off 🙄😔


Agreed. It does twist round a bit so I did manage to turn it off. But yeah, everything in this house was installed by a keen but ultimately terribly bad DIY'er, nothing works well or is professionally done. The proverbial house that Jack built.


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2021)

If I were doing that I’d replace the braided hose with a standard flexible connector with a nut each end; one for the cistern inlet and the other straight onto the isolator, replacing the nut and short copper pipe that is there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Sep 2021)

I would give it a good yank to make sure it *comes off.




*


----------



## newts (21 Sep 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Agreed. It does twist round a bit so I did manage to turn it off. But yeah, everything in this house was installed by a keen but ultimately terribly bad DIY'er, nothing works well or is professionally done. The proverbial house that Jack built.


Flexi pan connectors (soil waste) are the work of beezlebub, seeing that one disapperaring into the floor wouldn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I would give it a good yank to make sure it *comes off.
> View attachment 610249
> *


Beware of unexpected squirting.


----------

